# Weird vista question.



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 18, 2008)

My home computer runs windows vista. I'm not entirely happy with it but the computer was inexpensive and came loaded with the operating system on it.

My question is this, "Would anyone know why my internet explorer will load most sites just fine but when I try to go to yahoo either to search or to check my yahoo mail it boggs down and will not load?" Like I said I haven't found any other sites that aren't working ok. Google and myspace seem ok and the message boards I frequent work fine too.

It just seems weird that yahoo isn't working right. I'm pretty sure that it's my home computer as my work computer seems to load yahoo just fine (though I can't review my yahoo mail at work as it is blocked on USN computers). I sometimes need to use yahoo or another search engine to research laboratory things and yahoo is just the one I'm most used to.

If anyone has any suggestions let me know it'll be appreciated.

Grace and Peace 

Don.


----------



## Theognome (Oct 18, 2008)

Switch to Firefox?

Theognome


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 18, 2008)

Theognome said:


> Switch to Firefox?
> 
> Theognome




That may be a solution. My computer also has the apple browser Safari on it. (Not sure why)I suppose I could try that and see if it loads yahoo any better.


----------



## Theognome (Oct 18, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Switch to Firefox?
> ...



Yeah, I recently bought a cheap (under $500) system from Wal-Mart that sounds nearly identical to what you described. It came loaded with various 'trial period' programs and other things they wanted me to buy, including the apple stuff. I just deleted all those programs from the system, as they would pop up every time I booted the system or whenever they felt like it.

Theognome


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 18, 2008)

You may want to download and run this: Welcome | The PC Decrapifier

If your computer has a ton of bloatware on it (which most inexpensive computers do), this might de-bloat it.


----------



## Theognome (Oct 18, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> You may want to download and run this: Welcome | The PC Decrapifier
> 
> If your computer has a ton of bloatware on it (which most inexpensive computers do), this might de-bloat it.



Bloatware... I've never heard that term before.

Thanks for the link. I already got it all removed from mine (the old fashioned way), but since I'm generally a cheap person, I'll probably need that service in the future.

Theognome


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 18, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> You may want to download and run this: Welcome | The PC Decrapifier
> 
> If your computer has a ton of bloatware on it (which most inexpensive computers do), this might de-bloat it.




Thank you sir.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 18, 2008)

Theognome said:


> Switch to Firefox?
> 
> Theognome



And buy a Mac!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 18, 2008)

The switching browsers is probably the best advice. I really like Firefox, and Opera isn't bad either. IE, though, tends to be like the Borg of all computer programs, so my guess would be the problem lies therein and not necessarily with Vista.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 18, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Switch to Firefox?
> ...




That's because Apple (nearly) silently installs it with iTunes. Of course, since only Microsoft would do something like that, and Apple can never do any wrong, you must actually be wrong, and you must have actively wanted it, but somehow were brainwashed by Bill Gates after the fact into not using it.

Oh, by the way, these aren't the droids you're looking for either.

[video=youtube;CnjaUoR15dU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnjaUoR15dU[/video]


----------



## py3ak (Oct 18, 2008)

PC Decrapifier offers to remove almost any program from my hard drive. How can I tell which are actually doing something worthwhile and which are just bloat?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 18, 2008)

Can you take a snapshot or give the list of programs here?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 18, 2008)

I can attach a series of screenshots from the Control Panel Add/Remove programs.

I use Adobe Acrobat (until I find a better PDF reader), Rhapsody, E-Sword, Libronix, Firefox, Thunderbird, Open-Office, Gramcord, Windows Media Player (until I find something better), Avast and Serif PhotoPlus and I will occasionally have to be a webpage in IE when it won't display properly in FireFox.

Other than that, I'm willing to get rid of just about anything on that list that I don't need!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, 

On both IE and Firefox, yahoo is sluggish and freezes up. Especially when I try to log onto my yahoo mail.

I'm begining to wonder what's up. No more than two days ago it was working fine.

Any other site I access seems to work fine. I opened a gmail account with google and I guess I'll use that from now on.

It still seems really weird that the only site having problems is yahoo. Anyone else having a problem with this?


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 19, 2008)

Update your Java runtime (java.com: Java + You). Yahoo uses javascript heavily and Vista is a dog when it comes to hogging resources. There are several memory leaks plugged in the new java runtimes and also make sure you have upgraded to Vista Service Pack 1. If you are still running the Vista that came out of the box then you are at a severe disadvantage. It was garbage. It still is with SP1, but a little less so.


----------



## Timothy William (Oct 19, 2008)

Google Chrome supposedly executes javascript very efficiently.



py3ak said:


> I can attach a series of screenshots from the Control Panel Add/Remove programs.
> 
> I use Adobe Acrobat (until I find a better PDF reader),...



I found Foxit Reader to be much faster than Acrobat Reader.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 19, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Well,
> 
> On both IE and Firefox, yahoo is sluggish and freezes up. Especially when I try to log onto my yahoo mail.
> 
> ...



I have had trouble with Yahoo Mail on my computer for a while too. In Firefox it will sometimes freeze the whole browser and I'll have to close it an relaunch. This seems to happen when it tries to load the chat application. In IE sometimes it won't finish loading at all. I've had best results in Opera. However, my wife also has Vista and doesn't report any problems with Yahoo mail. I just downloaded Service Pack 1 and am about to remove a lot of bloat, so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 19, 2008)

biggandyy said:


> Update your Java runtime (java.com: Java + You). Yahoo uses javascript heavily and Vista is a dog when it comes to hogging resources. There are several memory leaks plugged in the new java runtimes and also make sure you have upgraded to Vista Service Pack 1. If you are still running the Vista that came out of the box then you are at a severe disadvantage. It was garbage. It still is with SP1, but a little less so.



I just downloaded SP1 because it only recently became available in the Windows updater for me, even though it's been out for something like 6 months. (The first time I tried to install it it failed.) I didn't want to download the whole thing from the MS site because it is a massive file and didn't want to cause other problems.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 19, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I can attach a series of screenshots from the Control Panel Add/Remove programs.
> 
> I use Adobe Acrobat (until I find a better PDF reader), Rhapsody, E-Sword, Libronix, Firefox, Thunderbird, Open-Office, Gramcord, Windows Media Player (until I find something better), Avast and Serif PhotoPlus and I will occasionally have to be a webpage in IE when it won't display properly in FireFox.
> 
> Other than that, I'm willing to get rid of just about anything on that list that I don't need!



What the "decrapifier" is primarily aimed at is newer cheaper computers that have a lot of preloaded software, usually trial versions, games, etc. The computers are cheaper (especially at places like Best Buy) because those companies like Norton, McAfee, etc pay to have the software on there, allowing the computer to be sold at a lower price. I have a Toshiba, and apparently they are one of the worst at doing this. For example, I have icons for Skype, Lojack, various games, Quickbooks, Napster and several others. Most of these are either trial versions or simply opens up a page from which you can sign up for the program or service. I took off McAfee when I got the computer because it was only a 30 day trial and I wanted to use another antivirus program.


----------



## Ackbeet (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend Google Chrome. It seemed like a good idea, but it crashed way too often.


----------

